# Roll down windown with key fob!?!?!?



## AcomaLegend (Sep 26, 2005)

Okay, I readt that you can do this.... but I cannot, for the life of me, get this function to work! Is this available on every car?!?!?!? 2005 Altima 2.5s (I couldn't afford the more expensive models). Its cool if I just don't have this option, but if I do, how do I get it to work!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

There is a list of features that your dealer can change....

windows with the FOB
length of time headlights stay on after the car is off
number of horn beeps when locking

There are about 15 things in total, at least there used to be with the 02. I'll see if I can find the list.


----------



## lpenix (Oct 3, 2005)

AcomaLegend said:


> Okay, I readt that you can do this.... but I cannot, for the life of me, get this function to work! Is this available on every car?!?!?!? 2005 Altima 2.5s (I couldn't afford the more expensive models). Its cool if I just don't have this option, but if I do, how do I get it to work!


hi dude, i have a 2005 2.5sl if you have the feature it should say so on your window sale sticker, mine did. just lock your doors with the key fob, and when you unlock them with the key fob dont let off the button, just keep holding it down for about 10 sec and it should work.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

lpenix said:


> hi dude, i have a 2005 2.5sl if you have the feature it should say so on your window sale sticker, mine did. just lock your doors with the key fob, and when you unlock them with the key fob dont let off the button, just keep holding it down for about 10 sec and it should work.


hold it for 5 seconds and they should start to go down. is you release the button before the window is fully down, it will stay at that level. to raise them back up, put your key in the lock and turn foreward(i think) and they will close.


----------

